# solidworks bible كتاب عن رسم الاشكال المعقدة



## zahirorr (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اهديكم هاذا الكتاب عن رسم الاشكال المعقدة باستخدام solidworks 
صدقوني من زمان وانا عم ابحث عنو........لأنو ثمين جدا
سلامي للجميع ونرجو الدعاء
http://www.4shared.com/document/XKMTogdy/SolidworksSurfacingAndComplexS.html

:14:


----------



## أحمد رأفت (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكتاب


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخبر
جاري الفتح ...


----------



## ELMAWINY (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى الكريم


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## COUCOU0305 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء مراجعة الرابط


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الكتاب مع ملحقه متوفر في العديد من المواقع باسمSolidworks.Surfacing.And.Complex.Shape.Modeling.Bible.2008.pdf'

http://www.4shared.com/document/2IHAFqff/SolidWorks_Surfacing_and_Compl.htm?aff=7637829
او
http://hotfile.com/dl/85066515/e6482ba/0470258233.rar.html 
وشكرا​


----------



## mustafatel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## mezmez (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

